# Louden, TN - Molly, F Adult, Loudon Co AS



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11925876










This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered

Loudon County Animal Shelter
Loudon, TN
865-458-5593 
[email protected] 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/TN144.html

_Who We Are_
The Loudon County Animal Shelter is a county run animal control facility and animal shelter. We take in around 200-500 animals each month and do everything in our power to give the animals a chance at being adopted, however many of these animals never get to be adopted, and because of over crowding, they have to be euthanized. To help with this ever growing problem please be responsible and spay/neuter your pets. If you cannot afford to have your pet spayed/neutered, and you live in Loudon County you can call the Humane Society at 671-8654 for assistance or you can stop by the shelter and pick up an application. If you have seen an animal on this site you are interested in adopting please stop by the shelter to begin the adoption process. At this time cash is the only form of payment accepted. 

Our Hours are 9:00am-5:00pm Monday - Friday & 9:00am - 1:00pm on Saturday. We are closed on Sundays and Holidays.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Louden, TN Animal Shelter - Adult Female - Molly*

What a little cutie! She looks like my Heidi's twin! I hope she will find a home with someone who will take good care of her.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Louden, TN Animal Shelter - Adult Female - Molly*

Up to the top cutie!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Louden, TN Animal Shelter - Adult Female - Molly*

Molly was actually adopted on Friday and then returned on Saturday, because she went after the new owner's other dog who was much smaller and she didn't feel comfortable keeping her. I actually spoke to the lady that had adopted her and I got the impression that she did not properly introduce the two dogs or give her enough time to settle into her new home (less than one day).

She did say that Molly is great in the house and will go to the door to let you know she needs to go outside.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Louden, TN Animal Shelter - Adult Female - Molly*

Molly probably only has until this Saturday. 

I can pull and temp foster for a reputable rescue.

I also have a list of necessary information needed from a rescue in order to pull from this shelter. There is no adoption fee and she already spayed and UTD on her shots.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Louden, TN Animal Shelter - Adult Female - Molly*

jazy's mom - please send me a PM. I tried to send you one but you are at your limit.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Louden, TN Animal Shelter - Adult Female - Molly*

Bump for Molly.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Louden, TN Animal Shelter - Adult Female - Molly*

Bumping Molly again...look at that face....


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Louden, TN Animal Shelter - Adult Female - Molly*

I had a local gentleman call me last week looking for a female GSD. I told him about Molly and after he looked her up on the shelter website he called me back very excited. He plans on going down to the shelter on Friday and filling out the paperwork to adopt her. I will be following up with him and the shelter to make sure that she is actually adopted and if not then I will pull her this weekend and temp foster her.

Her potential new owner was a handler in the military and has a lot of experience with GSDs. He and his soon to be new wife just bought a home with 5 acres and can't wait to share it with their new furkid.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Louden, TN Animal Shelter - Adult Female - Molly*

That is great news. Keep us posted.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Louden, TN Animal Shelter - Adult Female - Molly*

Any news? Listing removed so assuming this man adopted her.


----------

